# Guanajuato



## reanns

Hola! I am moving to Mexico on August 31st and have a lovely rental in San Miguel for 6 months while I search for my 'forever home.' I have visited Guanajuato only once, but immediately fell in love and want to seriously spend time there apartment/house hunting. 

Would love to connect with anyone who is living there presently who can answer some questions and tell me why they chose to live there.

Thanks!

ReAnn


----------



## Zorro2017

Showering may be an issue due to radiation in the ground water. There are 46 municipalities or towns in Guanajuato, I'm not sure how each one is handling the problem.

A study carried out last October by the National Nuclear Research Institute (ININ) has confirmed the presence of alpha radiation at 300% above permissible levels in the water supply of the Guanajuato town of San José Iturbide.

For geohydrology expert Joel Carrillo the danger is not so much drinking the water but being exposed to it. Inhaling its vapors while taking a shower every day for six to 10 years, sometimes even less, is enough to be fatal. And what’s worse, he said, once its effects are noticed it’s too late to do anything.

The ININ report is also worrisome because in just 24 months Guanajuato went from 14th place to fourth in the number of diagnosed cancer cases in children.

The rapid growth of those cases has been defined by some as the clearest sign of a sanitary crisis. According to several reports, studies and analyses, the region’s water supply is polluted with arsenic, fluoride and now radioactivity.

This pollution implies two major health risks: dental and skeletal fluorosis and renal ailments. As many as 11,000 cases of the former have been reported in the area of the state known as the Cuenca de Independencia in the last 15 years. As for the latter, Guanajuato ranks in fifth place nationwide for the number of reported cases.

The effects of the contaminated water could extend well beyond state boundaries because businesses such as Pfizer, Colgate-Palmolive and Ferrero Rocher use the same water supply.

“The radiation, the fluoride and the arsenic all originate in the same kind of volcanic rock,” explained Carrillo, who is certain that many more aquifers in the region, if analyzed, would present the same levels of radioactivity.

Radiation an issue for Guanajuato town's water

Here is another report with more news.

http://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/warning-issued-over-contaminated-aquifer/


----------



## reanns

Good grief! This was not what I was expecting to learn about living in Guanajuato! Guess I had better stay in San Miguel.


----------



## Zorro2017

reanns said:


> Good grief! This was not what I was expecting to learn about living in Guanajuato! Guess I had better stay in San Miguel.


Don't shoot the messenger. 

I'd go to Mexico News Daily and keep an eye there if you want to relocate. I think they are pretty truthful and have not heard anything negative about them. They do hard hitting stories about local conditions, crime and local concerns.


----------



## reanns

So you are saying don't move to Guanajuato unless I am prepared to die of cancer from the drinking water? Everyone has bottled water delivered weekly, so why would this be a problem if you just use this water?


----------



## Zorro2017

reanns said:


> So you are saying don't move to Guanajuato unless I am prepared to die of cancer from the drinking water? Everyone has bottled water delivered weekly, so why would this be a problem if you just use this water?


I'm not saying anything, the sources mentioned said it. That's why I said don't shoot the messenger. 

I just remember this because I have friends from Guanajuato. *The article points out inhaling the water while showering daily is causing cancer*, unless you plan on showering with bottled water. Washing dishes probably has the same effect. 300 percent above permissible is pretty high.

But it could take six to ten years to get this cancer...For geohydrology expert Joel Carrillo the danger is not so much drinking the water but being exposed to it. Inhaling its vapors while taking a shower every day for six to 10 years, sometimes even less, is enough to be fatal. And what’s worse, he said, once its effects are noticed it’s too late to do anything.


----------



## TundraGreen

One of the cited reports states that erionite is the source of the alpha radiation contamination. This would appear to be the result of some confusion on the part of the reporter. Erionite is similar to asbestos and has been a source of concern because of its fibrous particles, not because of its radioactive properties.


----------



## Zorro2017

TundraGreen said:


> One of the cited reports states that erionite is the source of the alpha radiation contamination. This would appear to be the result of some confusion on the part of the reporter. Erionite is similar to asbestos and has been a source of concern because of its fibrous particles, not because of its radioactive properties.


There is radioactivity and the reporter may be confused. Erionite may not be radioactive but it does cause lung cancer as well as mesothelomia according to several sources such as this one..

https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/substances/erionite

Back to Mexico News Daily, arsenic is also being found there.

“*Arsenic is a cause of cancer*, and fluoride not only affects teeth but also the skeleton,” said the researcher.

“The age of water in these underground reservoirs is between 10,000 and 35,000 years, and the ‘younger’ waters have already been extracted,” explained Ortega.

He explained that naturally occurring pollutants such as arsenic, fluoride and sodium in deep, underground waters are now flowing to the surface, affecting human health.

Ortega said that high concentrations of naturally occurring radon, a radioactive, colorless, odorless, tasteless gas has also been detected, not only in groundwater used for human consumption, but also in the soil and air, in a radius of three kilometers surrounding San José.

*Ortega claims that municipal and state authorities have blocked access to the main source of pollution detected, and that they have been remiss in not heeding the recommendations made by experts.

The National Water Commission (Conagua) has rejected the conclusion that radioactivity levels in the water supply were higher than acceptable, and has assured that the water is safe for human consumption.*


----------



## reanns

Stopping this thread immediately. I don't care about the toxic water problem. It's not what I asked about so if you two want to continue your conversation, fine, but get me off the list!


----------



## Zorro2017

reanns said:


> Stopping this thread immediately. I don't care about the toxic water problem. It's not what I asked about so if you two want to continue your conversation, fine, but get me off the list!



You mentioned moving there, warning you of really bad health hazards in that area is no need to be upset at us.


----------



## reanns

Fine. Now take your 'gloom & doom' message somewhere else and let someone who can tell me about daily living there speak up!


----------



## ojosazules11

reanns said:


> Good grief! This was not what I was expecting to learn about living in Guanajuato! Guess I had better stay in San Miguel.


Hi, Reanns. Good news in terms of you wanting to move to the city of Guanajuato. I read the original article in _El Universal_ that Mexico News Daily cited as their source. The water with carcinogenic contaminants is not in Guanajuato City, but in Guanajuato state, and actually much closer to San Miguel de Allende than to Guanajuato City. The most affected area appears to be San José Iturbide, which is east of San Miguel, and specifically the small town of La Cantera, within the Municipality of San José Iturbide. The article also implies that the situation is much more of concern in rural areas where there are not water treatment plants to reduce contaminants, and where people are dependent on well water, because many wells in this region (including the San Miguel area) show high levels of potential carcinogens. The article attributes this at least in part to over exploitation of the aquifers in this region. 

Based on the information in the original Spanish-language article, it seems the water in Guanajuato City is not something you need to worry about.


----------



## UrbanMan

ojosazules11 said:


> Good news
> 
> The article also implies that the situation is much more of concern in rural areas where there are not water treatment plants to reduce contaminants,


This is good news. I was getting worried that it seemed like the message might be that water all over Mexico might not be good enough for even showering.


----------



## Zorro2017

reanns said:


> Fine. Now take your 'gloom & doom' message somewhere else and let someone who can tell me about daily living there speak up!


I related a news story to you about the area, if it is doom and gloom I'm not the one who researched it, it was a study carried out last October by the National Nuclear Research Institute (ININ)

OK, on the positive side, I hear property and real estate is a real bargain there, and they are even considering offering free water.

This is bigger than our two egos. This forum is rapidly becoming, if not already, the "go to site" for people considering moving to Mexico. If a poster asks about a particular area and we know of some really serious problems there, (like 300% more radiation in the water than is acceptable) it *is our duty to speak up about it*. The property owners eager to move and the realtors sure aren't going to tell you about it. Hundreds of people in the future from America and Canada may do a search here on that area and this warning will appear, as it should.

The articles clearly say that the information is being repressed by the localities, probably because they can't do anything about it and don't want a panic in the local public. The article also says that the problem probably extends beyond the areas tested to the Chapala aquifer. If the truth and bad news offends you then I'm sorry. 

If you want to move there I wish you the best, I just wanted you to know what you may be getting into. All of the news of Mexico is not rosy you know.

Does anyone know if they ever caught the tiger that escaped and was killing and eating horses?

Residents report tiger on loose in Campeche


----------



## citlali

Tigers escape once in a while, one roamed in Guerrero for quite a while eating cows.. we never found out what happened to it and we probably will not heat about the one in Campeche either..after reading the article it appears it is the same tiger.. that was about a year ao.. I sure hope they got the tiger by ow.
I remember that the first few days the tiger escaped he got a couple of cows


----------



## lagoloo

Just a thought on moving and investing anywhere in Mexico: There are no real estate related laws regarding disclosures such as people from the U.S. have been able to rely on. This can include lack of disclosure regarding dangerous situations, toxic surroundings and everything else, so don't shoot any messengers bringing less than good news about an area you're thinking of moving to. Thank them, assess the risk for yourself and proceed accordingly.

The area you're looking into is rich with many things; history, culture and scenery. I lived there for several years (SMA) and moved to the Lake Chapala Area for the lower altitude and better climate.
Others are fine with the chilly winters in those upper altitudes. Just be aware of all the factors when you're looking for a home. Most real estate sells slowly in Mexico, so decisions regretted take a long time to undo.
Best of luck!


----------



## circle110

I didn't find this thread until after it turned into something else. 
For the OP:
Although we don't live in Guanajuato currently, we did live there for 5 years up until only 3 years ago. We loved it. If you have any specific questions, I'd be happy to answer as best I can. I will say that we didn't turn radioactive and we showered every single day.


----------



## GARYJ65

You guys managed to scare the OP away with all that ranting


----------



## Zorro2017

GARYJ65 said:


> You guys managed to scare the OP away with all that ranting


The truth you mean? I thought I was doing them a favor. If the water is that polluted in a place that I was considering moving to I would thank someone for telling me. The truth is not a rant.


----------



## circle110

OK, wait a minute. I finally had a chance to read the article to find out what it was about.

It isn't even remotely about Guanajuato City. It is about San Jose Iturbide, which is a small town over 120 km away from Guanajuato City, and it has to do with their municipal water supply, not some statewide water crisis. SJI is much closer to Queretaro or San Miguel than it is to Guanajuato City.

I'm sorry, Zorro2017, but I can't agree with your posting of it here, especially as a response to a forum newbie, without explaining what was really in the article. I am going to PM reanns to see if I can rescue them as a forum participant.


----------



## Zorro2017

Did you read both links?

Studies have determined that the concentrations of arsenic and fluoride in the Lerma-Chapala aquifer have doubled in the last 14 years, and that similar levels of contamination could be present in the underground reservoirs of six states: Querétaro, San Luis Potosí, Aguascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango and Sinaloa.

Ortega said the damage caused by over-exploitation of the interconnected aquifers extends 800 kilometers from San José Iturbide, and that in some areas arsenic levels are 20 to 30 times over the acceptable limits.


According to the study, 6 states could follow. 

Arsenic doubles in the Lerma-Chapala aquifer: study


----------



## Zorro2017

circle110 said:


> I'm sorry, Zorro2017, but I can't agree with your posting of it here, especially as a response to a forum newbie, without explaining what was really in the article. I am going to PM reanns to see if I can rescue them as a forum participant.


Furthermore, I copied and pasted the article, I didn't try to explain it, the article speaks for itself. If I copy an article, why should I ad lib on it? If this upsets people I understand but it is a study done by credible sources. Like I said, the only reason I remembered this was because I have friends that live there.


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> OK, wait a minute. I finally had a chance to read the article to find out what it was about.
> 
> It isn't even remotely about Guanajuato City. It is about San Jose Iturbide, which is a small town over 120 km away from Guanajuato City, and it has to do with their municipal water supply, not some statewide water crisis. SJI is much closer to Queretaro or San Miguel than it is to Guanajuato City.
> 
> I'm sorry, Zorro2017, but I can't agree with your posting of it here, especially as a response to a forum newbie, without explaining what was really in the article. I am going to PM reanns to see if I can rescue them as a forum participant.


Let us know if reanns responds to your PM. Thanks for offering to do this


----------



## GARYJ65

Zorro2017 said:


> The truth you mean? I thought I was doing them a favor. If the water is that polluted in a place that I was considering moving to I would thank someone for telling me. The truth is not a rant.


Guanajuato is s big state
That polluted water incident is not happening in all the state
Do you even live in Guanajuato or close by?


----------



## citlali

Mezcala on Lake Chapala has problems and it is not clear if it is from the water or from the pesticides or both but there is a very high incidence of kidney failure including in children,.. this is not happening in Chapala which is pretty close by so things vary very quickly from one community to another. as Gary said, Guanajuato is a large state.


----------



## Zorro2017

Let me get this straight...

Poster A mentions possibly moving to Guanajuato, which is a state like Veracruz, she never mentioned Guanajuato City.

Poster B remembers a report of very high levels of carcinogens in the ground water and copies the report and shows Poster A.

Everyone gets mad at Poster B even though it is a true report which can be verified, right?

To answer your questions yes, Guanajuato is a very large state but again, from the actual report “The effects of the contaminated water could extend well beyond state boundaries. No I don't live there but I have friends who do and they have children. 

This is ground water people, the water that is under the earth, the radiation and arsenic originates from the volcanic rock of the region, it does not stop at any city limits, the report said that similar levels could be present in the underground reserviors of six states, Queretaro, San Luis Potosi, Aquascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango and Sinaloa. The interconnected aquifers extends over 800 kilometers.

But the most disturbing part of the report says, “Ortega claims that municipal and state authorities have blocked access to the main source of pollution detected, and that they have been remiss in not heeding the recommendations made by experts.
The National Water Commission (Conagua) has rejected the conclusion that radioactivity levels in the water supply were higher than acceptable, and has assured that the water is safe for human consumption.
*
I realize that no one likes the bearer of bad news but again, don't shoot the messenger. I didn't make these things up.* We all love Mexico or we would not live here and yes, it is very disturbing to hear things like this but people need to know before they make a decision about where to live here. Mexico has made huge strides in the water quality since 1991 with the implementation of water treatment plants of discharged water or “used water” sewage and such as is evidenced by the improvement of the water in Lake Chapala but this is a naturally occurring phenomenon from the earth. 

I didn't do this, perhaps you should direct your anger at Mexico News Daily for publishing the report.


----------



## lagoloo

OP:
"Hola! I am moving to Mexico on August 31st and have a lovely rental in San Miguel for 6 months while I search for my 'forever home.' I have visited Guanajuato only once,"

I think that the person is clearly referring to the city. However, the question of potential pollution remains.

There are companies that install whole house purification systems: I have one in Ajijic, so the shower water is as filtered a that coming from the kitchen sink. Whether that system would remove the contaminants being referred to......I don't know. More research needed if someone needs to know.

If someone has information about any problems in an area a poster expresses interest in moving to permanently, I think they are doing a good service is mentioning them.
Providing usefull data should not be "scaring people off". It's intended to help them make decisions.


----------



## circle110

This post is for any future viewers of this thread that have survived this deep into it:

Step 1:
Please read the article. Take notice that the study was done by UNAM Juriquilla. UNAM is Mexico's national university and has an excellent reputation in almost all fields of endeavor so this study is to not be taken lightly.

Step 2:
Look at a map. San Jose Iturbide is very close to Juriquilla (barely 17 miles away). Juriquilla is a heavily populated upper-middle-class to upper-class northern suburb of Queretaro. 

In fact, SJI is just north over the Queretaro/Guanajuato state line and Juriquilla is barely 15 km south of that border. So when the article refers to the problem possibly reaching the state line, it is probably referring to the state line that is only 8 km away from the town, not the one 250 km to the west. This geographic proximity also explains the interest and concern of neighboring UNAM Juriquilla. So, the main urban area of concern for this issue would be nearby metro Queretaro, not the 5 times farther away Guanajuato.

(The above is not intended as ranting, just pointing out some pertinent facts.)

This is of particular interest to me since we are moving to Queretaro in a matter of weeks. If we were moving to Guanajuato I wouldn't be especially worried.


----------



## ojosazules11

Here is a link about different filtration processes and how much arsenic they remove. It also has links to information about other inorganic compounds potentially found in water. Arsenic Water Contaminant - Aqua Pure Water Filters & Systems

We have been looking into filtration / purification systems for our house. We haven't decided about whole house vs. faucet for drinking water only. Many purification systems use several sequential filters, including both activated carbon and reverse osmosis. I think in general distillation has the highest rate in removing contaminants. 

We get our drinking water in Tepoztlán directly from a community faucet that brings at-source spring water to town from the surrounding volcanic rock mountains. We've never gotten sick from it in terms of microorganisms, but I have wondered about the possibility of potentially toxic elements such as arsenic. As an aside, the water quality of this community faucet is well known in the town. They had to put up signs limiting use to filling up the 20 litre (5 gal) garrafones, as some people were showing up in pickup trucks with large tinacos in the back, filling up for free to then sell to others. The neighbours keep an eye out for the scofflaws.


----------



## ojosazules11

For those who read Spanish, here is a link to a description of a governmental study that was going to be done in various states in Mexico about "human exposure to arsenic, fluoride and radioactivity through use and consumption of subterranean water". There is concern about this in many states, not just Guanajuato. Try as I might I can't find the actual report of the outcome of the study (if it exists or has been published). There is also apparently a "risk map" by Conagua indicating the risk in different regions, but I can only find the risk map for flooding, not for contaminants. 
http://www.conacyt.gob.mx/index.php/convocatorias-conacyt/11158-3-demanda-radiactividad-y-arsenico/file


----------



## StuckintheUS

Do the major hotels in Juriquilla and Guanajuato city have filtration systems?

My husband has open wounds (ulcers) and water problems is pretty worrisome.
I can't seem to find any studies on treating venous leg ulcers with arsenic.


----------



## izzenhood

Bottom line seems to be that the OP seems to want to move to Guanajuato City. Zorro was correct that water quality is poor in a city in Guanajuato State, roughly 120 km from Guanajuato City. And correct that unacceptable levels of arsenic and other metals are common in the drinking water of many areas in Mexico; much like many areas in the western United States. But that does not mean that the water in Guanajuato City is suspect.


----------



## GARYJ65

reann wrote
"Would love to connect with anyone who is living there presently who can answer some questions and tell me why they chose to live there"
Answer questions
Reasons to choose Guanajuato
Cannot find anything about...warn me of pollutants, security, disease


----------



## ojosazules11

izzenhood said:


> ... And correct that unacceptable levels of arsenic and other metals are common in the drinking water of many areas in Mexico; much like many areas in the western United States. But that does not mean that the water in Guanajuato City is suspect.


There are actually many parts of the US that have high levels of arsenic and other naturally-occurring contaminants in the ground water. For instance, when the US tightened the rules on acceptable levels of arsenic in 2006 (as per World Health Organization standards), many towns in Illinois had to upgrade their water filtration systems to meet the new standards. 

I'm pretty sure most larger towns and cities in Mexico do have water treatment facilities, which will remove a lot of these contaminants. I guess the question would be are they testing the treated water to make sure it's within accepted standards. And as pointed out in the original Spanish-language article in _El Universal_, there are more health concerns for people using untreated ground water, e.g. from their own wells.


----------



## Zorro2017

Pollution is a serious problem all over the world, not just in Mexico. As adults, we should be able to discuss it without getting mad at each other. Presenting facts is not “Doom and gloom” or a “rant” neither is it a slam against Mexico. If a person is considering moving to a particular part of Mexico and a truly serious problem with the water exists there, warning them of it is not insulting Mexico. People really need to get a grip on reality and stop being so sensitive. Particularly in this case as it is a naturally occurring phenomenon originating from the earth, not man nor the people of Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Filtration does not remove dissolved contaminants. Only chemical treatments are applicable, but not always as effective as the public is lead to believe. The governments generally react with the body count is high enough to be noticeable to the general public. Ain‘t life great?


----------



## UrbanMan

GARYJ65 said:


> reann wrote
> "Would love to connect with anyone who is living there presently *who can answer some questions and tell me why* they chose to live there"
> Answer questions
> Reasons to choose Guanajuato
> *Cannot find anything about...warn me of pollutants*, security, disease


I think comments about issues like pollutants are very relevant. I see this thread, and what has been disclosed here, as being in line with the purposes of this forum ... ie. to educate and inform, to help participants avoid missteps. 

A lot of things infrastructure are going to be different than what many Canadians/Americans are accustomed to. Mexico is a land of less wealth, so some things are less than great. Best to know that going in.


----------



## Zorro2017

UrbanMan said:


> I think comments about issues like pollutants are very relevant. I see this thread, and what has been disclosed here, as being in line with the purposes of this forum ... ie. to educate and inform, to help participants avoid missteps.
> 
> A lot of things infrastructure are going to be different than what many Canadians/Americans are accustomed to. Mexico is a land of less wealth, so some things are less than great. Best to know that going in.


Thank you.


----------



## Zorro2017

RVGRINGO said:


> The governments generally react with the body count is high enough to be noticeable to the general public. Ain‘t life great?


At this point denial is the route being taken. As they said, relocation isn't an option and piping in the water isn't either. I wonder if capturing rain in a large tinaco for showering and washing dishes couldn't be an option? It appears there is quite a bit of rain there from this link. The rainy season might get you ahead of the game to make it through the dry spell.

https://weather-and-climate.com/average-monthly-Rainfall-Temperature-Sunshine,guanajuato,Mexico

I keep a 35 gallon trash can full for emergency toilet flushing in case the power goes out. We collected that in one good storm and Guanajuato has about the same amount of rainfall.


----------



## horseshoe846

Zorro2017 said:


> I keep a 35 gallon trash can full for emergency toilet flushing in case the power goes out. We collected that in one good storm and Guanajuato has about the same amount of rainfall.


Man lately (it has been raining so hard) I have to throw away at least 2 inches of water from the pool every day (that is many gallons).


----------



## Isla Verde

A comment regarding the OP's dismay at the news about possible problems with the water supply in Guanajuato: It would have made more sense, in my opinion, to mention some positive things about living there, before pouncing on a possible problem with the water supply.


----------



## lagoloo

On the other hand, I would have been grateful if anyone had told me the level of air pollution in SMA before I moved there.
Being positive is all very well, but you can get that from travel magazines. The residents know where the less desirable aspect "bodies are buried". Both good and bad are useful to know before we make a move.
There are plenty of sources telling people what's great about Guanajuato.


----------



## circle110

lagoloo said:


> There are plenty of sources telling people what's great about Guanajuato.


I know, but my gripe is that this article is really geographically more about Queretaro and not much at all to do with Guanajuato City and it would have required the OP, a relative newbie, to do a bit of research to figure that out. That's my only beef.

I see this forum as 1) a way for folks who have more experience living in Mexico to share that experience with newcomers and 2) a way for expats already living here to share information with each other to make our lives a little better/easier.

This thread started as an attempt by the OP at type #1 but it veered away quickly. It's moot now because the poster is gone and I doubt they are ever coming back. I got no response to my PM offering information based on my time living in Guanajuato and including an invite to come back to the forum.


----------



## Zorro2017

circle110 said:


> I know, but my gripe is that this article is really geographically more about Queretaro and not much at all to do with Guanajuato City and it would have required the OP, a relative newbie, to do a bit of research to figure that out. That's my only beef.
> .


I think you need to re read the information. They expect the water to be the same in 6 states, again, this is ground water. 800 kilometers was mentioned also, two interconnected aquifers.

This would be the first information I would want if someone knew it.


----------



## Zorro2017

Isla Verde said:


> A comment regarding the OP's dismay at the news about possible problems with the water supply in Guanajuato: It would have made more sense, in my opinion, to mention some positive things about living there, before pouncing on a possible problem with the water supply.


How much positive information could possibly offset 300% more arsenic than allowable in the water along with radiation, excessive fluoride and lung carcinogens?

It was the first thing that came to my mind. 1,500 people so far have been affected that is known of. There is not even any testing going on, more of a denial than anything.


----------



## josekoko

EXACTLY!!! I can't say how frustrating it was to read the other person's knee-jerk response...which ignored your point - SHOWERING (OR BATHING) in the water is a bigger problem than drinking it. 

And yet...they couldn't wait to type in their well-thought-out response! I've done it, too. But you were VERY explicit about the problem...and if I were the other person, I'd ask myself how many times I have knee-jerk, dismissive answers in life? Cos' it's really annoying to the people reading and listening to these quick, declarative, know-it-all sorts.


----------



## circle110

josekoko said:


> EXACTLY!!! I can't say how frustrating it was to read the other person's knee-jerk response...which ignored your point - SHOWERING (OR BATHING) in the water is a bigger problem than drinking it.
> 
> And yet...they couldn't wait to type in their well-thought-out response! I've done it, too. But you were VERY explicit about the problem...and if I were the other person, I'd ask myself how many times I have knee-jerk, dismissive answers in life? Cos' it's really annoying to the people reading and listening to these quick, declarative, know-it-all sorts.


We stand chastised and are very sorry. 

But by the way, don't move to Mexico City:
http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/es00042a002

Nor Northern Mexico, Baja California, San Luis Potosi or the entire Bajio:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18335171
https://www.researchgate.net/profil...groundwater-in-La-Comarca-Lagunera-Mexico.pdf

Nor the entire Yucatan:
https://unu.edu/publications/articles/pollutants-in-aquifers-threaten-mexicos-yucatan-peninsula.html

Especially the Riviera Maya:
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/02/110206132900.htm

Because it looks like these areas are as bad or worse as San Jose Iturbide. These links are either to the studies themselves or scientific journals, not an online "Gringos in Mexico" newspaper article by a reporter interpreting the study for us.

And watch out for staying in the US because it isn't far behind:
Contaminated U.S. Groundwater Sites Will Cost $110 Billion to Clean, Report Says - Circle of Blue


Once again, us knee-jerks will sit down and shut up now.


----------



## horseshoe846

*Mexican 911*

Meant to start a new thread - sorry.


----------



## Zorro2017

circle110 said:


> We stand chastised and are very sorry.
> 
> But by the way, don't move to Mexico City:
> http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/es00042a002
> 
> Nor Northern Mexico, Baja California, San Luis Potosi or the entire Bajio:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18335171
> https://www.researchgate.net/profil...groundwater-in-La-Comarca-Lagunera-Mexico.pdf
> 
> Nor the entire Yucatan:
> https://unu.edu/publications/articles/pollutants-in-aquifers-threaten-mexicos-yucatan-peninsula.html
> 
> Especially the Riviera Maya:
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/02/110206132900.htm
> 
> Because it looks like these areas are as bad or worse as San Jose Iturbide. These links are either to the studies themselves or scientific journals, not an online "Gringos in Mexico" newspaper article by a reporter interpreting the study for us.
> 
> And watch out for staying in the US because it isn't far behind:
> Contaminated U.S. Groundwater Sites Will Cost $110 Billion to Clean, Report Says - Circle of Blue
> 
> 
> Once again, us knee-jerks will sit down and shut up now.


By all means, let's just ignore all of these studies, especially the "Gringos in Mexico newspaper" quoting reputable sources. Can you refute the sources or the reports? Why do you think so many companies move to Mexico from the U.S.? One is cheap labor but the other is a more permissive environmental policy.

Equally disturbing is what is mentioned but not explained, possibly due to liability. The article says that “The radiation, the fluoride and the arsenic all originate in the same kind of volcanic rock.” explained Carrillo, who is certain that many more aquifers in the region, if analyzed, would present the same levels of radioactivity.

This suggests that the problem is naturally occurring but then he goes on to say, “The effects of the contaminated water could extend well beyond state boundaries because businesses such as Pfizer, Colgate-Palmolive and Ferro Rocher use the same water supply.” What does this mean or imply? He did not elaborate but why mention these companies possibly contributing to the problem and not explain it? The locals in my area use well water and have an “outhouse”. Their black and gray water are returned to the earth then filtered by the ground. Is he suggesting that these companies are discharging large amounts of their waste water into the rivers so it spreads? If you Google “Pfizer pollution” they are being convicted all over the world for pollution. Colgate-Palmolive make toothpaste which includes fluoride. Again, why even mention them if they aren't a factor?

The other link says that “Ortega claims that municipal and state authorities have blocked access to the main source of pollution detected, and that they have been remiss in not heeding the recommendations made by experts.”

Who is being blocked? The ones wanting to do further studies? It certainly isn't the locals being blocked from the wells on their own land, they are still using the water.

Last but not least, it says, “The National Water Commission (Conagua) has rejected the conclusion that radioactivity levels in the water supply were higher than acceptable, and has assured that the water is safe for human consumption.”

This denial implies that they just don't want to hear any more reports. So, one has to wonder about the water quality elsewhere if testing is being blocked and results are being denied.

Digging up more water aquifer pollution reports doesn't prove anything is incorrect in the original reports spoken about here.


----------



## circle110

It sounds like you have not read my other posts on this thread so I will summarize:

“The effects of the contaminated water could extend well beyond state boundaries"
San Jose Iturbide is 8 km from the state boundary. It is only 20 minutes away from the metro Queretaro area yet it's 2.5 hours away from Guanajuato City. So, with that in mind...

My point #1 is:
Why did you post this article on a thread about someone wanting to move to Guanajuato when it is far, far more appropriate for a thread about moving to Queretaro -- and there is a current thread on that topic?

My point #2 from my recent post is:
This is not a problem only for Queretaro, it is nationwide. That is why I put those links in my post. So why aren't we posting groundwater contamination links to every new post by folks wanting to move to Mexico City, Riviera Maya, Yucatan, Baja, San Luis Potosi or northern Mexico? It would get out of control pretty quickly now wouldn't it?


Groundwater contamination is very important, as are all forms of contamination to our planet that we humans are creating. I am not minimizing the gravity of the contamination, just questioning why it was brought up on this particular thread. 
I'd say it deserves a thread of its own as a national problem.


----------



## Zorro2017

circle110 said:


> It sounds like you have not read my other posts on this thread so I will summarize:
> 
> “The effects of the contaminated water could extend well beyond state boundaries"
> San Jose Iturbide is 8 km from the state boundary. It is only 20 minutes away from the metro Queretaro area yet it's 2.5 hours away from Guanajuato City. So, with that in mind...
> 
> My point #1 is:
> Why did you post this article on a thread about someone wanting to move to Guanajuato when it is far, far more appropriate for a thread about moving to Queretaro -- and there is a current thread on that topic?
> 
> My point #2 from my recent post is:
> This is not a problem only for Queretaro, it is nationwide. That is why I put those links in my post. So why aren't we posting groundwater contamination links to every new post by folks wanting to move to Mexico City, Riviera Maya, Yucatan, Baja, San Luis Potosi or northern Mexico? It would get out of control pretty quickly now wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> Groundwater contamination is very important, as are all forms of contamination to our planet that we humans are creating. I am not minimizing the gravity of the contamination, just questioning why it was brought up on this particular thread.
> I'd say it deserves a thread of its own as a national problem.


State boundaries? With an "S". 

It also said the water is probably the same *over 6 states* as they all share the same volcanic rock. Mexico News Daily is only one source of information, other publications explain that the water is being overused, forcing deeper wells where heavy metals are more common. Where is Guanajuato City water coming from?

http://siteresources.worldbank.org/...odes_of_Engagement_Public_Sector_UrbanWSS.pdf

Perhaps it does deserve it's own thread but as I said, the only reason Guanajuato rang a bell is because my friend Jose, his wife and children live there. I also know his brother, his wife and two children, I have eaten and partied with them all, I am not "picking on" Guanajuato. I just happen to know people there.

What rang the bell was in just 24 months the area went from 14th place to 4th in the number of diagnosed cancer cases in children, I'd say that makes Guanajuato pretty high on the list to be mentioned. They are not picking on Guanajuato either, they are responding to a sudden rise in cancer in children.


----------



## lagoloo

I "hear" that much of the water problems are in places where silver mining was extensive because of the mining methods.


----------



## Zorro2017

lagoloo said:


> I "hear" that much of the water problems are in places where silver mining was extensive because of the mining methods.


Absolutely true and this state had the richest silver mines in it's time.

The origin and growth of Guanajuato resulted from the discovery of minerals in the mountains surrounding it. The mines were so rich that the city was one of the most influential during the colonial period. One of the mines, La Valenciana, accounted for two-thirds of the world’s silver production at the height of its production.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guanajuato_City


----------



## josekoko

To the person I chastised (and anyone who had to read the judgmental post): 

There's a part of me that wants to get out my paddle and spank everyone's butt for not doing things MY WAY. It's the REALLY ugly side of me and I hate it. I was super tired and had been driving all day...and was lonely and tired. But there's no excuse. 

I REALLY appreciate your constructive and helpful answer. And I am guilty of doing the very thing I went off about...so I have no room to talk, ever.


----------



## horseshoe846

josekoko said:


> To the person I chastised (and anyone who had to read the judgmental post):
> 
> There's a part of me that wants to get out my paddle and spank everyone's butt for not doing things MY WAY. It's the REALLY ugly side of me and I hate it. I was super tired and had been driving all day...and was lonely and tired. But there's no excuse.
> 
> I REALLY appreciate your constructive and helpful answer. And I am guilty of doing the very thing I went off about...so I have no room to talk, ever.


Ya know - you come across as a psychology major to me...


----------



## josekoko

horseshoe846 said:


> Ya know - you come across as a psychology major to me...


hahaha. 

I can't read my b.s. answer (the one I started typing here - not the sincere reply above). 

I AM like a psychology major...totally full of myself and way too into my head. 

Time for a lot of exercise and other activities.


----------



## lagoloo

Hola........guess what? You're just human. We can all be buttholes at times.

I was tempted to make a smart mouth answer to whoever it was that was dismissive of the problem re the water quality in the state. 

There are a number of problems in Mexico that it seems like it's some kind of sin to talk about. Since nobody's paying us to keep mum, why not speak up?


----------



## UrbanMan

lagoloo said:


> I "hear" that much of the water problems are in places where silver mining was extensive because of the mining methods.


This is possibly becoming an issue in America as well. 

Erionite seems like a very dangerous thing, and not only when water touches it. When its dust becomes airborne, it also reeks havoc.

https://www.earthmagazine.org/artic...causing-cancer-epidemic-turkey-found-least-13


----------



## RVGRINGO

It wreaks havoc with what? Then, does it reek of something in particular?


----------



## lagoloo

It reeks of a spelling challenged poster. But we know what the poster meant, didn't we, si?


----------



## UrbanMan

RVGRINGO said:


> It wreaks havoc with what? Then, does it reek of something in particular?


Please hold still RVGRINGO.

. :brick:


----------



## ojosazules11

TundraGreen said:


> One of the cited reports states that erionite is the source of the alpha radiation contamination. This would appear to be the result of some confusion on the part of the reporter. Erionite is similar to asbestos and has been a source of concern because of its fibrous particles, not because of its radioactive properties.


Attributing the radioactivity to erionite in the Mexico News Daily article was a misinterpretation of the original Spanish language article in _El Universal_. The original article clearly indicates that erionite can cause cancer (mesothelioma) through inhalation of fibres. The original article did not link the alpha radiation to erionite.


----------



## CasaColibri

Hi, Reanns

I've lived in the mountains surrounding Guanajuato City for over 20 years. The main city reservoirs are above-ground and mostly rainwater catchment. I have my own rainwater system at home and I drink the water from it. So far, no cancer or other illnesses from doing so.


----------



## CasaColibri

I read the articles about the water. The reports were about the town of San Jose Iturbide. The arsenic/flouride levels in the Lerma/Chapala reservoir in the state of Jalisco are the ones that have risen significantly according to the articles. Other STATE of Guanajuato cities were named about having problems in their aquifers, but the City of Guanajuato was not mentioned. 

That out of the way, I'd be happy to talk to you more about my life in Guanajuato Capital. I love it here!


----------



## scottds

reanns said:


> Hola! I am moving to Mexico on August 31st and have a lovely rental in San Miguel for 6 months while I search for my 'forever home.' I have visited Guanajuato only once, but immediately fell in love and want to seriously spend time there apartment/house hunting.
> 
> Would love to connect with anyone who is living there presently who can answer some questions and tell me why they chose to live there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ReAnn


Hi ReAnn:
I have been to Guanajuato, which passed Jan 2022 (stayed there for two months). I went for an artist retreat. I am coming back this Jan 2023. 
The local artist, Hugo, has a Casa with 5 rooms and the art studio is on the rooftop.








Alma del Sol


Hospedaje en Guanajuato - Hoteles en Guanajuato - Alma del sol B&B Alma del sol bed & breakfast inn, hoteles en Guanajuato. descanso, Guanajuato, alma del sol, breakfast,arte,alam del sol,hospedaje en Guanajuato, hostales en guanajuato,Hoteles en Guanajuato, Guanajuato, México, habitaciones...



www.almadelsol.com





I am a freelance illustrator/graphic and am 62 young, but looking not to work as much in the U.S. and focus more on my artwork. 
A little about myself:








Art Collection from scott ds young


View the full collection of artwork from scott ds young




www.artworkarchive.com





I haven't explored much of San Miguel yet. 

From your message, it sounds like you may be in San Miguel currently. Just putting it out there, I am in the area Jan 2023, and perhaps we can meet up if find that 'forever home' perhaps I can take over your rental?

Best
Scott


----------

